# is it cold on the train.



## BenAmtrakServices282. (Nov 1, 2010)

is it cold on the train.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on your definition of cold. Me I bring a sweatshirt my backpack. That way if I get to cold I can just put it on. Most of the time I get too cold on Acela. Other then that I'm at a perfect comfort level.

Good Luck

Steve


----------



## gswager (Nov 2, 2010)

Usually the sightseer/lounge car is the warmest due to amount of windows on car. All others are in comfort range pretty much of the time. It's a wise idea to bring your sweater along, even in the summer.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Nov 2, 2010)

It was pretty chilly in the CZ lounge car last summer. 110 degrees outside, 40 below inside. Admittedly, we were at the end of the car sitting right below the vent that cools the entire area. So bring a sweatshirt with you just in case you end up sitting in the arctic circle.

Also, on our CS trip, the vent in our roomette was stuck in the "open" position. Ice cold air blowing on the upper bunk turned my granddaughter's toes to ice cubes. Being a loyal AU fan, I had an ample supply of duct tape with me which I used to tape a couple of schedules over the vent. She thinks I'm a genius.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 2, 2010)

BenAmtrakServices282. said:


> is it cold on the train.


Well, there isn't really a single answer to such a question, but, in general, it can be. (Of course, there are also times when it is too warm, or just right.) If you are a person who tends to be chilly in various public settings (in buildings, on planes, etc.), then it would be wise to bring a jacket or sweater.


----------



## zepherdude (Nov 2, 2010)

If your on board over night, take a book, blanket, pillow and some warm sox!


----------



## John Bobinyec (Nov 2, 2010)

If you're going to visit the diner on a train that has one, you can bet the farm that it's cold in there.

JB


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 2, 2010)

With this being the time of the year where the temperature can vary 30-40 degrees in a couple hundred miles, that can make what started out as a comfortable air conditioned train turn nippy fairly quick. Such was the case yesterday when we left FTW and it was in the 70s and when we got into Oklahoma, the temperature was dropping into the 40s.

It doesn't hurt to toss on an extra jacket or sweater and remember the beer is always cold on a cold train :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I have never been too cold on the train -- many times comfortable, but mostly I find it a bit warm. Since you're asking, I would assume that you find many places to be too cold, so I would prepare and dress in layers.


----------



## spacecadet (Nov 2, 2010)

Climate control on Amtrak trains varies in both usage and effectiveness. I don't believe there is a system in most (any?) of Amtrak's equipment where they just set a temperature and the system automatically maintains that temperature. Maybe in the Acela trains, I dunno. But most of Amtrak's equipment is too old to have such a system. I don't remember all the details but I believe the attendant needs to make manual adjustments for temperature changes. And some cars definitely seem to have better working systems than others.

Most of the time I actually find Amfleet cars to be stifling hot, though not always.

I did have the misfortune of riding from New York to Chicago in a February in a Viewliner with no heat at all. That was fun. It did net us a $400 travel voucher, at least.


----------



## I'm not Joe (Nov 2, 2010)

BenAmtrakServices282. said:


> is it cold on the train.


I always bring a few small logs and some kindling. Makes for a nice warm fire in the bedroom. Once, because of a blocked flue, the conductor warned me about the smoke but other than that, I've never had a problem.


----------



## Conductor OKJ (Nov 2, 2010)

Amtrak and Climate Control. I can't speak for Amfleet, Horizon, Viewliner, and Acela equipment. On the stuff I work (California coaches, Sufliners, and Superliner cars) the temp is controled by a computer (yes Superliners have been refabed in the last few years with new HVAC units). There are two temperature settings on and off. There is a computer which maintains the tempeture betwen 71 and 73 degrees F. The California Cars (8xxx series) and the Superliners have a overide to turn the AC on full blast or the heat on full blast for a 15 min interval if the computer malfunctions, but it doesnt always work correctly. The Surfliner cars (6xxx series) had this feature ommited.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 2, 2010)

Every time that we travel my wife always complains that its too cold in the bedroom. It could be 98* in there and she would be putting on her Dr Denton pajamas. This Christmas one of her gifts will be a reproduction wool Pullman blanket that she can take along on next years trip. This way I can sleep in cool comfort and she can be hot and toasty.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just had an experience of the diner and passageways feeling really cold; I boarded the Silver Star in Miami in humid 80s weather and went north so it was no surprise. It helps to have a warm layer of clothes when the train crosses between warmer and cooler weather as the climate control may be slow to adjust. Also they can have the air conditioning on at full-blast in the diner.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 2, 2010)

It totally depends on the car and if the heat or air conditioning is functioning right. For example, on #449(29) it got really cold in the upper bunk in the Viewliner at night... but in the sleeper on #50(30) the temp was just right. So you never know!! The way I dress for most train rides in the winter... or sometimes the fall or spring... is a t-shirt with a sweatshirt over it. That way you can take it off.


----------



## BigRedEO (Nov 3, 2010)

In taking the Pennsylvanian back in August, we left NYC with the heat on full blast in the Business Class car (this was the "new" 60-seat 2-2 BC car). Problem was, the conductors said that this particular furnace blast was something that could only be shut off OUTSIDE the car and they wouldn't be able to do that until Philadelphia. But apparently it got so hot in the Cafe Car behind us as well that they did it at Trenton instead - even though it delayed us about 10 - 15 minutes. Wonder if they would have made us wait until Philadelphia if the Cafe Car (where all the conductors were hanging out) wasn't getting blasted as well?


----------



## Bierboy (Nov 3, 2010)

John Bobinyec said:


> If you're going to visit the diner on a train that has one, you can bet the farm that it's cold in there.
> 
> JB


On the CZ from EMY to GBB a couple weeks ago, one half of the diner was ice-cold, and the other half was just fine....go figure....


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 3, 2010)

Sometimes it seems colder at night.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 4, 2010)

John Bobinyec said:


> If you're going to visit the diner on a train that has one, you can bet the farm that it's cold in there.
> 
> JB


Not always the dining car on the texas eagle coming back from STL was warm not hot but warm.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 4, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Every time that we travel my wife always complains that its too cold in the bedroom. It could be 98* in there and she would be putting on her Dr Denton pajamas. This Christmas one of her gifts will be a reproduction wool Pullman blanket that she can take along on next years trip. This way I can sleep in cool comfort and she can be hot and toasty.


You mean there are no Amtrak-logo Snugglies [or whatever they call them]?


----------



## oldtimer (Nov 5, 2010)

Amtrak's passenger cars are designed to maintain an interior temperature of 71 to 73 degrees. The systems are electronically controlled, although there might still be some HEP and Amfleet cars that still have mercury glass tube thermostats. The temperature is sensed in the discharge and return air ducts. These sensors can be affected by dust and dirt and restrictions in air flow this will cause a car to over heat or over cool.

It is important to remember that the air conditioning capacity is VERY over sized. A Super I has 20 tons of AC except the sightseerers they have 24 tons, the Superliner II's all have 24 tons. The average house in the Midwest has 2.5 to 3.5 tons and a lot more square footage. The rail car in general is an 80 foot steel tube with little or no insulation that run from winter mountains to desert on the same trip.

There is a considerable heat load from body heat of the passengers, and the doors are constantly being opened and closed. One of the problems that was first noticed with the Super II's is that the temperature is lowered before the air is dehumidified. This creates a clammy feeling that seems colder than it actually is. I think this is true in all cars at night as the people are less active and the doors stay closed longer. Another problem is the fact that the car attendants will turn off the heat circuit breakers in the summer. The overhead heat MUST remain on for the system to operate properly. There are a few other problems that the Pullman design engineers did not anticipate with the Superliners that Amtrak has to live with such as the airflow on the lower level especially the sleepers but no machine is perfect.

PS for the old timers here: I do remember the old cars and having worked on quite a few and rode a few more in the 50's and 60's no rail car was ever near perfect mechanically.


----------

